# Should Ann Curry be removed from Today?



## wilbur_the_goose

I for one am sick and tired of Ann Curry's inability to read/speak on the Today Show. She can't get a paragraph out without messing up.

I fully admit that I couldn't do that job, but I'm not a TV performer.

Does she bother anybody else but me?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

She doesn't bother me, but then again I don't watch the show


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I'm guessing that expressing such a view in a communication to NBC would be more effective than a posting discussion here. 

Yes...she fumbles in her deliver...but she's not alone.

Letterman has made a career despite it.


----------



## DavidMi

Where the hell has Merideth Viera been?

Over thelast month I think I have seen her on once or twice.

Bring back Amy Robach to the fill in host position.


----------



## spartanstew

Don't think I've ever watched the Today show and have never heard of Ann Curry.

So, is she hot? If so, let her stay. If not, boot her.


----------



## pfp

spartanstew said:


> Don't think I've ever watched the Today show and have never heard of Ann Curry.
> 
> So, is she hot? If so, let her stay. If not, boot her.


I like your thinking.


----------



## dpeters11

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I for one am sick and tired of Ann Curry's inability to read/speak on the Today Show. She can't get a paragraph out without messing up.
> 
> I fully admit that I couldn't do that job, but I'm not a TV performer.
> 
> Does she bother anybody else but me?


I like Ann. It's Couric I could never stand. Personally, I haven't noticed her being that bad, she is also a regular fill in on the evening news when Brian Williams is out.


----------



## SayWhat?

If they booted newsreaders for flubbing lines, they'd have to boot about ¾ of them across the country.


----------



## SayWhat?

spartanstew said:


> Don't think I've ever watched the Today show and have never heard of Ann Curry.
> 
> *So, is she hot?* If so, let her stay. If not, boot her.


No.

Now if they brought in Susan Hendricks.......


----------



## DavidMi

spartanstew said:


> Don't think I've ever watched the Today show and have never heard of Ann Curry.
> 
> So, is she hot? If so, let her stay. If not, boot her.


I don't think shes hot. Nice legs but not hot.


----------



## phrelin

Curry is the 54-year-old mother of two who's job is to be a news person (not "talking head"), a career she has successfully pursued for about 33 years. I don't watch the "Today Show" regularly, but she used to be pretty good at her job. Wilbur, what is happening? Is she distracted, does she need glasses, or is there a brain-stall problem that as she nears 55 she may need to worry about?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

phrelin,
Yeah, she used to be fine, but she's losing it. She flubs every other story nowadays.


----------



## Pete K.

My favorite flub was when the last American WW1 veteran died a few weeks ago. Ann Curry said; "the last WW2 veteran has died." I pictured a couple of million old guys grabbing their chests, slumping over and moaning...uhhh!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Pete,
That's the flub that I noticed that started my disdain for Curry. Since then, she flubs every 30 minutes.

Her taped reports are fine (certainly because they can retape them till they're correct) - perhaps they should reassign her to that sort of duty.


----------



## Davenlr

You want to see a professional flub lines, and stammer, and get tongue twisted daily, just watch Shepherd Smith on Fox. That man cant talk right to save his life. Its embarrassing.


----------



## Castlebill

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I for one am sick and tired of Ann Curry's inability to read/speak on the Today Show. She can't get a paragraph out without messing up.
> 
> I fully admit that I couldn't do that job, but I'm not a TV performer.
> 
> Does she bother anybody else but me?


I agree - she's the worst interviewer I've ever seen.


----------



## Nick

Obviously, to know that, you must be watching. :lol:

Personally, I like Ann Curry but, as a regular 'Morning Joe' watcher, I don't get to see Ms Curry except when she does intros on Dateline.

Not one of us is perfect -- I say let's be kind and overlook her flaws. Ann is a good person and is quite watchable, what with her lovely and warm demeanor. Let's vote to keep her on air -- as if we have any say. I'd much rather watch Ann Curry than [not then] those sniping witches on 'The View'.


----------



## DavidMi

Looks like Merideth Viera is leaving the Today Show in September.


----------



## dpeters11

It's official, Meredith is leaving Today, Ann is replacing her. Natalie Morales will go to the news desk. Savannah Guthrie will take Natalie's role.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703730804576313033038393912.html


----------



## fluffybear

Stuart Sweet said:


> She doesn't bother me, but then again I don't watch the show


my sentiments exactly! The last time I watched "Today', Jane Pauley was sitting on the couch!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Wow - I watched Today today - Ann Curry is worse than ever. Poor lady just can't communicate (a pretty important skill for on-air talent).

I understand that Today's ratings are dropping like a rock, and I'm convinced that Curry is the reason.

For me, it's back to Morning Joe and the CBS Morning Show.


----------



## SayWhat?

> Ann Curry may be leaving Today after only one year since she became the co-host. According to the New York Times, NBC is planning to replace Curry, with her possibly taking on a new role at NBC.


http://www.tvguide.com/News/NBC-Today-Ann-Curry-1049045.aspx



> The New York Times is reporting that the search for a replacement for co-host Ann Curry is on only a year after she joined the iconic morning news cast. Rumors are swirling that producers are not happy with her hosting style


http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/06/20/report-ann-curry-out-at-today/138882/


----------



## phrelin

SayWhat? said:


> http://www.tvguide.com/News/NBC-Today-Ann-Curry-1049045.aspx
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/06/20/report-ann-curry-out-at-today/138882/


The New York Times piece those articles refer to says among other things:


> Mr. Lauer and Ms. Curry noticeably lack the kind of on-camera rapport that Mr. Lauer had with Ms. Vieira and, before her, Katie Couric. Thus far this month, they've been apart almost as many mornings as they've been together; when "Today" went to London to cover the Queen's Jubilee on June 4 and 5, Ms. Vieira sat in Ms. Curry's place.
> 
> In recent interviews, Mr. Lauer has described his relationship with Ms. Curry as a transition. In one, on CNN last month,he said she had "the biggest heart in broadcasting."


Ouch!


----------



## TBlazer07

What I don't like about her is her "serious voice" when she does a "sad" story or interview. Her voice goes to a whisper and has a very "unnatural" emotion to it. 

As a news reader she was good, but as the major "sidekick" (IMO) she leaves much to be desired. They could do much better. Maybe, from recent appearances, Meridith is itching for a return.


----------



## Drew2k

As with most news now, I heard this first on twitter today, in a joke that NBC was looking for new flavor for the Today show and would be replacing Ann Curry with Ann Cumin.

(I never said it was a good joke.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Drew2k said:


> As with most news now, I heard this first on twitter today, in a joke that NBC was looking for new flavor for the Today show and would be replacing Ann Curry with Ann Cumin.
> 
> (I never said it was a good joke.)


Another bad joke/headline...

"Ann Curry asked to take a powder"


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

You know what else I hate about her? The way she touches her guests. Arm pats, hand squeezes. Very unprofessional - she's not a counselor, she's supposed to be a reporter.


----------



## zimm7778

"wilbur_the_goose" said:


> You know what else I hate about her? The way she touches her guests. Arm pats, hand squeezes. Very unprofessional - she's not a counselor, she's supposed to be a reporter.


Aren't those shows supposed to in many ways be less formal and more friendly? I haven't watched one since I was a kid and my grandparents watched Bryant Gumbel and Jane Pauley. But I seem to remember it not being much hard news or anything. More of a mid morning talk show type setting that does news updates every so often.


----------



## dpeters11

Pretty much. Personally, I'd take Ann over Katie Couric any day.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I generally don't care for the fake "we're your friends in your house" atmosphere of any of the morning programs... so honestly, it would be difficult for me to rank any of them higher than another.


----------



## Nick

Ann Curry is a lovely, warm and welcoming person. She works very hard and performs her job well. I would much rather have her as "Today" co-host, and as a friend or neighbor than (not then) some of you hyper-critical biddies.


----------



## Sixto

Ann Curry - NBC's $10 MILLION MISTAKE:http://www.tmz.com/2012/06/22/ann-curry-nbc-10-million-dollars-salary/​


----------



## dpeters11

Actually, thinking about it, what I can't stand is the Hota Kotb/Kathie Lee Gifford hour. I don't see any of it much since I've left the house by then, but every once in a while I'm reminded. I know, different target audience but yikes. I'd rather watch The View.

Another article on TMZ, they offered Meredith Viera more money to come back, but she turned it down. New co-anchor front runner, Savannah Guthrie.


----------



## Casey21

Used to have the Today show on before the CBS This Morning show was revamped. Ann Curry is awful. She is a horrible interviewer and definitely has trouble effectively communicating with guests. She was fine when she was behind the news desk but being a co-host is clearly not the job for her. Plus I can't stand Al Roker - such an idiot and don't get me started on the Smuckers 100+ birthdays. Those just plain bum me out. 
Love the CBS This Morning show now. Big fan of Charlie Rose and I think they do a decent job presenting the news in this current atmosphere of news needing to be entertainment. Guess that's what happens when you roll your news division into the entertainment division. Just my .02.


----------



## dpeters11

The Smuckers Happy Birthday thing has been a Today Show staple since 1983. It's a tradition at this point.


----------



## Casey21

dpeters11 said:


> The Smuckers Happy Birthday thing has been a Today Show staple since 1983. It's a tradition at this point.


I know. I'm not trying to be mean just giving my opinion. I'm sure there are many who still enjoy the segment. I just find it a bit sad. Willard Scott labors thru it and it's getting very difficult to even understand what he is saying. I don't think anyone should get put out to pasture because they've turned the calendar quite a bit but I would like to be able to understand what they're saying. However, with that said I should be so lucky to make it to 100 with good health. My own Mother died before she was 50 from a brain tumor so I'm sure it's a blessing for the families of the senior birthdays that they still have them around to love.  I'll just continue watching the CBS Morning Show.


----------



## Drew2k

I give a lot of credit to ABC for what they've done with GMA. Pairing George Stephanopolous as Robin Robert's partner was perfect, as these two have great chemistry. They have the entertainment reporter covering that fluff (leaving the anchors for the meatier topics), Sam is relatable, Josh is fun ... honestly the whole crew has great chemistry. It's not hard to see why GMA has been beating Today.


----------



## TBlazer07

Nick said:


> Ann Curry is a lovely, warm and welcoming person. She works very hard and performs her job well. I would much rather have her as "Today" co-host, and as a friend or neighbor than (not then) some of you hyper-critical biddies.


 I wouldn't mind her as a neighbor or even a good buddy as I am sure she is a very nice person but as a "co-anchor" she leaves a lot to be desired.

Love,
Critical Biddie


----------



## dpeters11

"Casey21" said:


> I know. I'm not trying to be mean just giving my opinion. I'm sure there are many who still enjoy the segment. I just find it a bit sad. Willard Scott labors thru it and it's getting very difficult to even understand what he is saying. I don't think anyone should get put out to pasture because they've turned the calendar quite a bit but I would like to be able to understand what they're saying. However, with that said I should be so lucky to make it to 100 with good health. My own Mother died before she was 50 from a brain tumor so I'm sure it's a blessing for the families of the senior birthdays that they still have them around to love.  I'll just continue watching the CBS Morning Show.


I do understand where you're coming from. Willard is older than his age I think. He's 78, but seems older. Of course we don't know his health. When Dick Clark had his stroke, he had a lot of guts to come back even in a limited role. Many would have left on top.


----------



## trainman

dpeters11 said:


> The Smuckers Happy Birthday thing has been a Today Show staple since 1983. It's a tradition at this point.


Seems like it was longer ago than 1983 that Willard started doing the birthday announcements. I remember back when he would sometimes be in the studio in New York to do the weather, and sometimes would seen on a remote feed from Washington -- and when he was in New York, he'd have a toupee, but in Washington, he'd be bald. 

I haven't watched "Today" much since I was involved with its closed-captioning, in late 1997 through about mid-1998.


----------



## prospect60

Casey21 said:


> Used to have the Today show on before the CBS This Morning show was revamped.................... Big fan of Charlie Rose and I think they do a decent job presenting the news in this current atmosphere of news needing to be entertainment. Guess that's what happens when you roll your news division into the entertainment division. Just my .02.


Culled this part of your comment b/c my wife did the same thing. She's watched NBC morning for as long as I can remember and has gotten so bummed about the Not News she switched to CBS Morning and has been raving about it for the last 8 weeks. I don't know much about any of the morning shows, but my wife is about as Compulsive as it comes as far as routine goes and for her to change anything like this is a HUGE leap.

I think I last watched morning TV shows when Hugh Downs was still host and maybe a little of Jane Pauley's early days plus a little of the earliest GMA days.

I only know Ms Curry as a news person and think very highly of her in that vein, but I just don't get the whole News show buddy buddy stuff at any hour of the day.


----------



## SayWhat?

Drew2k said:


> I give a lot of credit to ABC for what they've done with GMA. Pairing George Stephanopolous


I would never give anyone credit for hiring Stephy. Well, maybe for a dunk tank at a carnival.  But then I'd go broke and ruin my arm.


----------



## Drew2k

SayWhat? said:


> I would never give anyone credit for hiring Stephy. Well, maybe for a dunk tank at a carnival. But then I'd go broke and ruin my arm.


 That's why you'are all "SayWhat?" and I'm all Drew2k with it... 

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## James Long

The end is near ...

*'Today' host Ann Curry takes hit, counts tomorrows*

http://www.mercurynews.com/celebrities/ci_20942439/today-host-ann-curry-takes-hit-counts-tomorrows

NEW YORK-Tuesday morning, Ann Curry got thumped by a "Today" TV camera.

It happened during a crowd-panning sequence out on Rockefeller Plaza: Curry's face collided (or appeared to) with the camera lens on live TV.

Matt Lauer introduced her as "old flat-nose Ann Curry," in a likely reference to a character in "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid," as everybody shared a laugh at her expense.

Still, this indignity was small potatoes for the wakeup host, who has faced down months of speculation that she hasn't pulled her weight in the morning-show ratings war.

But if shrinking ratings for "Today" seem to be leading Curry into the sunset, the fault may not lie in her performance as much as in the nature of the war she was drafted to fight.

Curry, who was tapped to sit alongside Lauer when Meredith Vieira left NBC's "Today" last June, is reportedly about to pay the price for the resurgence of ABC's "Good Morning America," which recently snapped the winning ratings streak "Today" had reveled in for more than 16 years.


----------



## SayWhat?

Report: Savannah Guthrie Offered Ann Curry's Job on Today


----------



## Laxguy

> In recent interviews, Mr. Lauer has described his relationship with Ms. Curry as a transition. In one, on CNN last month, he said she had "the biggest heart in broadcasting."


To which phrelin appended:



> Ouch!


It occurred to me that that faint praise is like a female trying to set up a guy with one of her ugly friends. When asked if she was attractive, the reply was, "Well, all the girls like her!"


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Laxguy said:


> It occurred to me that that faint praise is like a female trying to set up a guy with one of her ugly friends. When asked if she was attractive, the reply was, "Well, all the girls like her!"


I know backhanded comments and faint praise is often maligned... but consider that it could be worse.

What about the girls that "all the girls hate" and have nothing but bad things to say when asked?

I'm a guy... but I think I'd rather have someone say "He's nice" as a way of avoiding saying I'm ugly in physical appearance than to have someone say "he's a jerk"... Not that I had a choice on my genetics, but I'd rather be a less attractive nice guy than a handsome jerk.

Do women not feel the same? I mean in general, not when asked by a specific person that you like... just in general, would you rather be a "nice girl" that might be perceived as unattractive or a pretty girl that is perceived as, well, something that rhymes with itch?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

She's gone, and I'm happy (even though Today has lost me as a viewer)


----------



## phrelin

wilbur_the_goose said:


> She's gone, and I'm happy (even though Today has lost me as a viewer)


It certainly took you long enough to get the job done. Your original post was on 04-04-11.


----------



## sigma1914

wilbur_the_goose said:


> She's gone, and I'm happy (even though Today has lost me as a viewer)


:lol: Why does it matter if you don't watch? That's like being happy a show's canceled that you don't watch.


----------



## Blurayfan

"sigma1914" said:


> :lol: Why does it matter if you don't watch? That's like being happy a show's canceled that you don't watch.


I could see someone being happy a show he/she doesn't watch get cancelled. Because that opens the time slot for a program that may be liked.


----------



## sigma1914

Blurayfan said:


> I could see someone being happy a show he/she doesn't watch get cancelled. Because that opens the time slot for a program that may be liked.


Ahh good point.


----------



## James Long

But the show goes on ... and Ann will be stopping by every once in a while to present a story.

(Unless he's hoping Hoda gets the seat on Today and Regis pairs up with Kathy Lee again.)


----------



## Drucifer

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I for one am sick and tired of Ann Curry's inability to read/speak on the Today Show. She can't get a paragraph out without messing up.
> 
> I fully admit that I couldn't do that job, but I'm not a TV performer.
> 
> *Does she bother anybody else but me?*


She must, because there been rumors Hoda Kotb is going to replace her.


----------



## Drew2k

I was not an Ann Curry fan, but wow did NBC throw her under the bus or what??? She got only five minutes of air time to recognize her 15 years of service to the Today show, and it was awkward, awkward, awkward on that couch and set!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah... I don't have a horse in the race, as I don't watch any of the morning shows anymore... but it's very rare when success or failure is due to only one person.

If Ann was ill-suited for the show, then someone else dropped the ball in going with her in the first place. A good producer puts the stars of the show in a position to succeed... and part of that means casting people that fit the mold. If Ann was not a good fit from the start, that's as much the people who hired her's fault as it is hers... and you can't blame her for taking a job and hoping she grows into it.


----------



## Nick

Katie Couric on Ann's departure:

http://www.spreecast.com/events/chat-with-katie

Jump to about 48:00 min into the spreecast.


----------

